# worktop jig material



## sweep96 (Apr 18, 2014)

i live in the uk, & would like to make my own kitchen worktop jig. i have figured out how to make one, & would be happy to have advice on materials to make one besides mdf & ply, perhaps a type of plastic & where to buy the material, many thanks, sweep 96


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I just got some 8mm acrylic for a sub base and it worked great.

'bay

I had trouble finding it local, that was until after it arrived!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

We use MDF and plywood because it's cheap and holds up fairly well to storage and multiple uses. Plastic sheet materials are many times more expensive, although they will hold up a little better. When the need arises to go with plastic we usually use Starboard. It's available jn many sizes, colors and thicknesses, and it's Sun resistant. We build museum exhibit cabinetry with it as it holds up much better than plywood covered by a high pressure laminate covering. When we build a jig or template from it we usually use scraps left over from projects that used it. It makes a great cutting board surface too. Almost nothing will stick to it and only special glues can be used to build with it. Many times we just drill holes and countersinks to assemble with screws.

Charley 

Taco Marine Starboard Marine Lumber


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> We use MDF and plywood because it's cheap and holds up fairly well to storage and multiple uses. Plastic sheet materials are many times more expensive, although they will hold up a little better. When the need arises to go with plastic we usually use Starboard.......


That'd be ok if we were in the US, but in the UK it's not as easy to get the stuff you can get from you big box stores, let alone the stuff from specialist stores. Flange bolts being about $16 here for 4.

Rockler deliver all types of timber but try to get that here, you're whistling into the wind :sad:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> That'd be ok if we were in the US, but in the UK it's not as easy to get the stuff you can get from you big box stores, let alone the stuff from specialist stores. Flange bolts being about $16 here for 4.
> 
> Rockler deliver all types of timber but try to get that here, you're whistling into the wind :sad:


I don't use MDF for anything... isn't any on the premises..
prefer Baltic Birch or phenolic laminated Baltic Birch for ply and polycarbonite for plastic... common name for it is Lexan.. 

https://www.sabic-ip.com/gep/Plastics/en/ProductsAndServices/ProductLine/lexan.html

it won't glue up worth a flip but common sheet metal screws, coarse machine screws do.. ordinary screw taps work very well.. (over size the pilot holes ever so slightly and use the cordless to turn the taps).. works very well with common woodworking tools and it's not brittle or cracks/breaks like Acrylic.. treat it like wood for the most part..
suggest this blade or equivalent for the TS.. 

Freud Tools | 10" Plastic Blade

after machining and sanding MEC fumes will make the machined edges crystal clear..

Polishing Polycarbonate - Connecticut Plastics, Inc

comes in paper thin sheets to 12" thick.. also in rounds, I's, L's, T's and tubes...
once you learn it's quirks it simple to use..
tons of how to information on youtube..
we have suppliers that sell their cutoffs/drops/scraps by weight.. makes the stuff very good value... some of it down right cheap...

found these suppliers in the UK.. don't know if they'll be of any use but it's a try...

Polycarbonate Sheets Hull | Polycarbonate Buy Online

theplasticshop | Perspex | Polycarbonate | Plastics | Suppliers

Polycarbonate Sheet | Full Sheets | Cut to Size | Buy Online

Polycarbonate Sheets & Trims - Roofing -Building Materials | Wickes

Polycarbonate Sheets Polycarbonate Roofing Sheet and Bars Conservatory Roof Replacement Kit Roofs Manufacture Supplier

Gilbert Curry Industrial Plastics Homepage, supplier of Perspex, Lexan polycarbonate, acrylic rod, tube and sheet, Nylatron, acrylic mirror, industrial strip curtains

Polycarbonate Sheet UK Supplier and Distributor of Poly Carb


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"would be happy to have advice on materials"
******************************************** 
Depends a bit on how many copies you want to make from it. And if you can work in the material of choice. Some choices include masonite, HDF, acrylic, wood, some hard plys, PVC, poly carbonate to a lesser extent, and aluminum. More on this.


----------

